# Skullcap And Valerian Tablets



## carlasmum (Oct 22, 2006)

I thought I had made big progress with Carla's fear of the car . She refuses to get in  I had tried intensive clicker training over 4 weeks and she would jump in  but then when I got to the stage of moving the car although it was literally only 2 foot we are back to stage 1 :doh:
Some one has said to try Skullcap and Vallerian tablets has any one used these for fear issues ?
I have tried DAP and a homeopathic Amethyst essence with no effect but will try anything if it will help 
Many Thanks


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Going back to step one is ok!!! (Frustrating surely, but ok!!)

Is she eating her meals in the car?

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## carlasmum (Oct 22, 2006)

She won't now even jump in for meals or really high value treats .
The biggest problem is practically I need to take her places in the car.For 4 weeks I did intensive clicker work with her and didn't take her travelling in the car and we are back to stage 1 . I can't practically manage not taking her in the car without leaving her home alone and isolating her from the rest of the family


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I am just about to order some of these for my puppy Ruby who is fine getting in the car but gets awful travel sickness if she is in there for any length of time 
the web site I have been looking on, Dorwest Herbs ltd (UK) says they are good for anxiety and stressful situations as well as travel sickness so I guess they wouldnt hurt to give them a go
what site were you going to get yours from ?


----------



## carlasmum (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Steph,
I was going to try my local health food shop to see if they stock them .
Carla isn't sick in the car , it's just getting her in although I think she may feel sick whilst travelling.
Do you know how soon before travelling they should be given ?
Thanks


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

carlasmum said:


> She won't now even jump in for meals or really high value treats .
> The biggest problem is practically I need to take her places in the car.For 4 weeks I did intensive clicker work with her and didn't take her travelling in the car and we are back to stage 1 . I can't practically manage not taking her in the car without leaving her home alone and isolating her from the rest of the family


Couple ways to go at it:

1. She is only offered the option to eat her meals in the car. Period. It's tough love, but I've seen many dogs skip meals for a couple days and then decide to jump in.

2. Go back to the clicker (or any event-marker/pos. reinforcement method) and set smaller criteria. The step from getting into an off car to getting in and moving IN the car was too much for her. Couple ideas on how to raise the criteria differently:
* Click for calm behavior outside of the car when the car is idling.
* Click for any interaction with the car (targeting, approaching, etc.) from outside the car when the car is idling.
* Click for jumping into the car that's idling.

You can also try Rescue Remedy or even Lavender to spray on her and in the car.

If it were me, I'd go with the meals in the car. BUT, it's important that in the car is the ONLY place she's ever offered a meal. If you give in and feed inside the house, she'll learn to hold out for what's better in her mind. You can slowly work up to her eating IN the car by having her eat toward the car, a little closer each day until the next logical step is IN The car.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AND, while you're working on this, please do not give up and just put her in the car manually to take her someplace. That will totally undermine your efforts and her trust in you. So yes, it may mean that she isn't going to places she can't walk to for a while. BUT, if she's consistently left behind while the rest of the family goes out, she may decide it's worth it to jump in the car.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I have been having the same problem with Quinn and it is very frustrating. He was travel sick - very bad, and would drool, and I think because of this he did not like getting in the car - he doesn't like being lifted in either. I bought some "Travel Remedy" from Holistic Pet Supplies - www.holisticpetsupplies.co.uk, and have had good results. It calms the dog without doping, and you give 7 drops of the remedy 4 times a day, whether you are going in the car or not. The travel sickness stopped within a day, and i found that along with the drops and also working on getting in the car with clicker training and treat, he was certainly a lot happier. We can now get to my parents house which is about a 15 minute journey with no sickness and no drooling. I have used skullcap and valerian tablets (from Dorwest) but that was for my older dog who after a stroke, she would pace around at night - they did calm her. We use a ramp for Holly because of her age, and Quinn soon got the hang of it and now gets in the car with no problem. I have found that putting a bed in the back of the car (we have an estate), with Quinn's vet bed in it has helped as well. Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## carlasmum (Oct 22, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> AND, while you're working on this, please do not give up and just put her in the car manually to take her someplace. That will totally undermine your efforts and her trust in you. So yes, it may mean that she isn't going to places she can't walk to for a while. BUT, if she's consistently left behind while the rest of the family goes out, she may decide it's worth it to jump in the car.


I really appreciate the advice so here goes :crossfing, I'll post every day on this thread so please stay with me :wavey:.
Many Thanks 
Marie


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

You can get Rescue Remedy as a paste/cream and massage it into the inside of her ear where it will absorb faster. A little of that then some training and she might become more confident if her fears are reduced a bit.


----------



## carlasmum (Oct 22, 2006)

Well yesterday in the morning she wouldn't go near the car . In the evening I had some fried fish so took her outside on a long lead with the clicker , she walked up to the car no hesitation and touched the bumper with her nose ! without even giving her a command .She continued to " target " the car for click and treat.
Today took her out with clicker and treats and she was not going any where near. 
She finished her season a couple of weeks ago could this be affecting her behaviour ?


----------

